# First Hive Inspection of the Year - Video



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's my first full hive inspection of the year. This colony was surprisingly strong. I ended up putting a super on already--not sure if I was premature, but I figure I can always take it off if they don't start using it soon.

I have a potty mouth in this video, so beware. What can I say...I got excited.

https://youtu.be/UuteFg8xeFw


----------

